# Here's a ray for someone's tank



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Imported. By Charles or underwater ?
Anyone have big enough tank?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sure! I'll put it in my new 40 gallon cube! Think I have roon for two???


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

beat me to it lol i have an empty 33 gallon


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Damn! showed my son and he wants one of those and a shark, in his tiny 10gal tank... What have I done?!? I have created another aquatic addict...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Put me in the list April lol I will setup a tank for it


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Sweet fancy Moses! That's a big'un.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thats funny
while my son is having a hissy fit 5 feet from me still got a chuckle ... thanks


gsneufeld said:


> Sweet fancy Moses! That's a big'un.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Elle and I, when we were staying in a little resort in Yelapa Mexico, hired a small boat and escort to take us to Marietas islands. On the way there, we had a friendly giant manta ray pay us a visit. With each tip of his wings extending port and starboard (left and right) upon the boat we were traveling. Quite a sight. That and the large turtles, and dolphins, and of course the Blue-footed Booby. April, the picture you posted kinda reminded me of that!

Cheers


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

That was seriously cool. We were in a 12 ft boat and the wingtips were maybe 10 feet out on either side.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

there is no way I will bring those in. I pass


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I hear they like to travel in schools of at least 5 - about mid tank.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

All ha ha ing aside , just look at that thing it is totally massive, and im sure thats not the worlds biggest either...

I wonder what age that guy is , like im sure its not THAT old, right , so lets say 30 cuz i have no clue and its easy , think of the growth rate of that monster even if 30 is high thats still a crazy size to attain in 30 years, so what is it eating during year 1 and 2 when it is `little`and how many of THOSE fish there are to be eaten by a beast like that and i dont think they are endangered either so there are lots its just crazy to see something that size

i watched a show about blue whales and everyone knows there big ole whales but nat geo showed like a scale in comparison to a person and to fathom how BIG they are is insane to me ...

the world is a cool place its to bad people dont invest as much into learning about all this cool stuff instead of making the next halo or the next i phone app, dont get me wrong angry bird is the ish but im saying ..... 
that is why i try and show my kids all sorts of weird crap lol because soon they will be free minds out in the world , and they too will be after the new 1 phone 274 g triple s lol
and if they see something cool and take an extra 5 seconds to look at something 

whatever im a nerd lol


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have seen 2 shows on these... They catch them on rod and reel for tagging. On river monsters Jeremy Wade lost a really big one after it tore his bicep and broke the rod. I do a lot of sturgeon fishing and have caught a few monsters but these look like a true battle of strength. I wanna catch one lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

I saw that one too! Not gunna lie, I was a bit disappointed when it got away... 

My son is a super genius at stealing my phone and playing angry birds, but I busted him looking at sharks the other day, you know for a 3 year old he sure operates that phone better than me and I work in tech support for smartphones... So sad... Actually just bought him two dwarf frogs, named Frog and Frog, respectively and gave him the little guide handout I was able to find and print and he actually looks at the step by step picture directions on feeding... Glad that he is learning about more than what trajectory is needed for the little bird to hit the pigs lol

Back to the ray though... Anyone else have a guess on how old this one is?? I have see a couple of documentaries about big aquatic life like this living for a long time... I am venturing a guess that this ray it still a teen...


----------

